
Hawking accepts post in Canada - Anon84
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/36899
======
kqr2
The Perimeter Institute for Theoretical Physics was actually founded in 1999
by Mike Lazaridis, co-ceo of Research in Motion, the makers of Blackberry.

<http://www.perimeterinstitute.ca/>

~~~
mrtron
Mike L has donated over 200 million to Waterloo, very impressive.

David R. Cheriton has made some large donations lately too.

Hopefully the funding can continue to help improve facilities and attract
great people.

------
zandorg
Sounds like Interval Research. I hope it doesn't fail after various randomish
projects.

